# Visits to the coast, flushing question



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Pump up sprayer to rinse salt off trailer and rods between use. Find a car wash with hose hookup to flush on a bad weather day. I'll let one of the boat mechanics answer to your concerns.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Any fresh water canals or lakes near your place where you can drop in and flush?


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

tailchaser16 said:


> Any fresh water canals or lakes near your place where you can drop in and flush?


This. Find a fresh water ramp, dunk the trailer and flush the motor.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> Any fresh water canals or lakes near your place where you can drop in and flush?


I’m not aware of any, I’ll have to search around. Our place is in Perdido Key.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haul a 5-6 gallon portable can of water with you and add a hose fitting on the bottom of the side with a valve then run a water hose from the valve to the flush muffs and set the can of water on the deck of the boat to gravity feed water to the muffs. Screw the lid off to vent, turn the valve on and crank up the motor.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Publix Supermarkets usually have hose bibs around back. 
Get one of those self coiling expansion hoses and keep it in the boat. 

I would use a coin operated car wash to take care of the hull and trailer.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

flushing is your engine's friend


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Corrosion starts the moment water stops flowing thru the cooling system.Every day you don't flush after being in saltwater takes its toll. This will damage your motor over a very short time.Find a way to flush if you are going to be in salt-someway,somehow.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hunter4626 said:


> Corrosion starts the moment water stops flowing thru the cooling system.Every day you don't flush after being in saltwater takes its toll. This will damage your motor over a very short time.Find a way to flush if you are going to be in salt-someway,somehow.


Flushing with Salt Terminator or Salt Away helps a lot.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Haul a 5-6 gallon portable can of water with you and add a hose fitting on the bottom of the side with a valve then run a water hose from the valve to the flush muffs and set the can of water on the deck of the boat to gravity feed water to the muffs. Screw the lid off to vent, turn the valve on and crank up the motor.


Do you think that will give enough water pressure at the muffs so as to not starve the water pump? If so, that may just work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haulinvols said:


> Do you think that will give enough water pressure at the muffs so as to not starve the water pump? If so, that may just work.


Your water pump sucks water, it will work great. How does your water pump get water to the power head when you are idling at the boat ramp? It is a miniature water pump, as long as the rubber cups on the muffs seal up around the intakes you will be fine.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I wouldn't even worry about it personally. It's designed for use in this environment. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> I wouldn't even worry about it personally. It's designed for use in this environment. Enjoy your vacation.


----------

